# Lady is one cool pup!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We went home to my mom's house for thanksgiving....my brother and mom Love lady to bits....the pic is of my little brother (lol) and Lady looking very cool. lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Now she does look very cool  

ahhh Lady xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That's fab


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

she is a dude!!!!! Well not a dude but you know what I mean


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ladies....we were in stitches.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lady looks great 

Izzie also looking cool...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Lady looks super cool


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahha, the things we do to our dogs!!


Karen....she is a dudette! lol.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

She's sub zero cool!
Your brother looks like a big softie xx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Izzie looks very classy in those sunnies! Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! my brother is a big softie!!! he is 6'3" my mum is only 5'1" so it's pretty funny!! and he is just a big teddy bear...he spent like $70 on Lady when we went to the pet store...he just loves her.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

I love it when men go all soppy over dogs. I enjoy listening to my OH making baby talk to his 'Stanley Poo-Poos' when he thinks I'm out of earshot!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

And Izzie in shades .. I feel a sunglasses thread coming soon ...  

I am still getting over the tin can alley one .. which I must say I loved ... fun and useful too...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha I think that's a good idea JoJo  a sunglasses thread 
Get Honey & Picnic together in a picture in a pair each 
& thanks missgvus, I just had to get one of her in them haha, she was very difficult though! Kept knocking them off all the time just as I took the picture lol.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> she is a dude!!!!! Well not a dude but you know what I mean


she is a dudette!  Very cool Miss Lady...or should that be Miss L !?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking very cute, Mo! Love the pic with your brother, too.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lady and Izzie both look totally cool, will have to get my Iz posing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Everyone! I started a new thread for your dogs in shades....post lots of pics!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cool lady in those shades. Love it.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

oh she is so cute - what a babe in arms of a hunk! CUTER than CUTE x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew i had a picture of Betty in shades and just found it. Here's Betty looking cool!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yay finally!!! More 'poos in shades!
That's 3 in the album so far  haha


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I wish the picture was better but we were all laughing so much!! I love sunglasses and have far too many pairs and would love to try and get a pic of Betty in my giant Diors!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes!!!!!! I will put my Chanel's on Lady....then we can have a designer poo thread


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ha,ha, ............... LOVING THE PICS ........ so funny xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm I don't have designer sun glasses, but I could find something else designer to try take a picture in or with! Haha  If you start the thread I will search for something


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> yes!!!!!! I will put my Chanel's on Lady....then we can have a designer poo thread


Ha ha we should do it!! Some people do call cockapoos designer dogs, we would just be making it true!!!!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Love it Jules! So true & totally agree  Designer dogs wearing designer gear


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Here she is in my Dior shades, which are a kind of dark pink colour. You may notice the pieces of sausage in my hand to get her to sit still with glasses on, I had to hold hem as they fell off her otherwise!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely  It took so long for me to get the one of Izzie as well! She just kept knocking them off her face before the picture took! 

Needless to say when I tried to take one of her with a hat on her head I failed miserably!
Much easier to knock off or fall off & I was too slow


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA SO CUTE!!! ok Chanel's tonight!


----------

